# Florida Beach or Orlando starting tomorrow 2/3 bedroom



## MelissaK (Mar 13, 2020)

Looking for a beach location in Central Florida, or bonnet creek or orange lake for this upcoming week starting tomorrow or Sunday. Our spring break plans have had to be changed and I’m wondering if there are some cancellations out there since Disney is closed.


----------



## rsxfirefighter (Mar 13, 2020)

PM just sent to you


----------



## MelissaK (Mar 15, 2020)

Found thanks for all the help


----------

